# Tretlager arten?



## Kevko (30. September 2010)

Hi, 
hab ne frage!

Ich habe zwei Tretlager einmal ISI und einmal 4-Kant!

Die beiden haben aber unterschiedliche Schrauben also die mit dem Rahmen verbunden werden!

kann mir jemand sagen wieviele verschiedene Tretlagerschlüssel es gibt und wie ich heraus finde welche zwei ich bräuchte??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2010)

Im GroÃen und Ganzen werden alle Tretlager entweder mit dem Truvativ X-Tool (Verzahung auÃen) oder einerm normalen TretlagerschlÃ¼ssel (Verzahung innen) gehandhabt. Welches Lager wird es denn?
Andere System wie Hollowtech sind seltener am Trialrad und benÃ¶tigen andere Werkzeuge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (30. September 2010)

Für Fag-4-Kant-Lager:





Brauchste so nen Schlüssel







Für solche Lager mit außenliegenden Zähnen:




Brauchste so n Schlüssel:







Für die meisten Lager mit innenliegenden Zähnen:




Brauchste so einen:








Für Hollowtech Systeme: 




Oder Howitzer Innenlager:




Brauchste son Schlüssel:






Und dann gibts halt noch n paar Exoten.

Es kommt nicht darauf an ob 4-Kant/ISIS/Hollowtech oder sonstige Achsen, sondern auf die Lagerschalen(Die "Schrauben" im Rahmen)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jan_hl (30. September 2010)

Trialar schrieb:


> Für die meisten Lager mit innenliegenden Zähnen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleine Anmerkung:
Bei den breiten ISIS lagern aus dem trialbereich mit 128 mm Achsbreite muss man drauf achten, dass das Werkzeug innen ausreichend tief ist. In das erste was ich damals gekauft hatte, passte passte die Achse nicht rein und ich konnte das Tretlager nicht festziehen. Bei dem neuen Werkzeug ist zwar mehr Platz, aber so 100%ig passt das immer noch nicht.


----------



## Kevko (1. Oktober 2010)

coole sache danke euch allen besonders Trialar!

jetzt weiß ich welche zwei ich brauche ^^

1. FAG  2.aussenliegende

kann mir dann noch einer sagen woher ich die zwei schlüssel bekomme oder wie die sich nennen???


----------

